# 4' Ceiling Span Installation Question



## Mr.T (Sep 27, 2021)

Simple question but perhaps not a simple solution. I have a ceiling area that boxes out some HVAC that is exactly 4' wide (see pics). The issue is that I am trying to maximize the ceiling height so I'd like to avoid putting cross pieces. Can 5/8" drywall span 4' without sagging? Perhaps I can just put plywood ILO drywall in this one area? Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

lightweight stuff supposed to span 4 ft but i sure wouldnt do it. 

you would think a guy could glue strips if metal or plastic to back of rock and prevent sag? never heard of it but should work rite?

you could put a drop stud down there at one end between heat runs and help some.


----------



## Mr.T (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, at a minimum, I will probably drop down some studs in that one section to allow for me to fasten in the middle at least there. The idea of gluing some stiffening ribs is a consideration as well. It would have to be some pretty stiff metal.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

No drywall will span 4ft, 2ft is the max , but you can stretch it a few inches.


----------



## Mr.T (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks Tony. That is what I had always known to be the case. I may try to get some metal brackets to drop down from the joists between the HVAC where it is close to tie in to or I may just be forced span 2x4's across and lose the headroom. This will basically force me to trim the casing at the top of the doorway which I was hoping to avoid. :/


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

What is wrong with using hat channel?


----------



## Mr.T (Sep 27, 2021)

Will the 7/8" deep hat channel in a thick enough gauge able to span 4'? If so, that would buy me 7/8" of headroom vs 2x4. Perhaps that is an answer.


----------

